# Car --- Dubai



## La.maison (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,
We are going to travel to Arabic Emirat next August. We would like to bring our car with us. It is a Hunday Santa Fe 2012. There are few questions that we would like to ask you.

-	If we ship our car to Dubaï, is there some fees that we need to pay other than the shipment once our car arrived oversea?

-	Do we need to get local licence plate ? How much could it cost ? Do we need to get it right away or there is a small delay ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why bother? - the shipping and registration would probably cost more than the car is worth.
Simply sell it before you leave your home country and buy an already local car once you have got your residence visa and driving licence.
For a standard car like a Hyundai - it is not worth the hassle of shipping it across.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## La.maison (Mar 25, 2015)

The thing is that we bought it 2 years ago and it worth less than what we still have to pay. If you sell it, we would still have to pay more than what it cost fort the shipping.. in addition to the price of the rental when we will be in dubai


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

5% import tax on value of car (as decided by customs), then various service charges. You'll need to register it in the emirate your residence visa is in, get UAE plates, provide 13 months insurance certificate, none of which can be done until you get your visa.

Good luck, I'm with Steve. Write the loss off.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I shipped a car from the US. It can sometimes make sense to do so and I don't regret my decision. But I agree with the others here that for the OP's car it probably isn't worth it. 

OP, when factoring in losses, you should factor in that a non-GCC car will lose value when you import it here and you will take that loss when you eventually sell the car. 

Rightly or wrongly there is an assumption here that a non-GCC car either (a) was involved in an accident and was written off by insurance before it was shipped, or (b) in some way is technically different and inferior to a GCC Spec car. 

When I sold my car, I took a hit of about -25% of its value, compared with what I could have sold it for in the US. That's on top of what it cost to import and register.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you don't actually own your car outright check that you're lender will let you ship it abroad.


----------



## La.maison (Mar 25, 2015)

thank you very much for your reply boys they help me a lot .


----------



## anissazumba (Mar 30, 2015)

*me too*



La.maison said:


> The thing is that we bought it 2 years ago and it worth less than what we still have to pay. If you sell it, we would still have to pay more than what it cost fort the shipping.. in addition to the price of the rental when we will be in dubai


Yes, I just bought my Hyundai Accent in 2012 and still owe on it. I just got my Dubai job and leave in August. I am unsure as to what to do with my car.... and I don't want to be stranded in Dubai.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Another consideration would be the spec. How would it cope with the heat? I doubt the AC would be up to the mark.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Another consideration would be the spec. How would it cope with the heat? I doubt the AC would be up to the mark.


But is that really a problem nowadays? I understand that X years ago cars may not have been up for these conditions, but nowadays with modern technology I guess it should be fine. I mean, car manufacturers test their cars under extreme conditions (they go to drive around in the Arctic or take them to Death Valley) and all cars seem to be fine... 

Having said that, I think the GCC spec has more to do with more and larger radiators that facilitate engine cooling rather than the cooling of people within the car... Anyway, she seems to be bringing a Sante Fe (probably the gas guzzling 3.5L version). It will be absolutely fine...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Froglet said:


> But is that really a problem nowadays? I understand that X years ago cars may not have been up for these conditions, but nowadays with modern technology I guess it should be fine. I mean, car manufacturers test their cars under extreme conditions (they go to drive around in the Arctic or take them to Death Valley) and all cars seem to be fine... Having said that, I think the GCC spec has more to do with more and larger radiators that facilitate engine cooling rather than the cooling of people within the car... Anyway, she seems to be bringing a Sante Fe (probably the gas guzzling 3.5L version). It will be absolutely fine...


I'm no expert but I'd say better to be safe than sorry. It wouldn't be much fun having your car expire on you in the middle of SZR in the rush hour.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm no expert but I'd say better to be safe than sorry. It wouldn't be much fun having your car expire on you in the middle of SZR in the rush hour.


Age is no guarantee of reliability.

I've just bought a Land Rover.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Age is no guarantee of reliability. I've just bought a Land Rover.


Go Defenders I say


----------

